# Greasing Problems.



## jman1977 (Jun 20, 2007)

i have a JCB 214s backhoe loader and it runs just fine. I have a problem with a few of the grease fittings. When I couple the grease gun and try to pump the handle it is impossible to move. I have removed the fittings and tested them, then cleaned out the hole and replaced the fitting. No luck, is there any solution to this problem. Thanks. Great site by the way.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

jman, Have someone puting pressure with the grease gun while you move whatever he's trying to grease a little back and forth. If that don't work try heating up the pin. You have to grease more often man.


----------



## jman1977 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks i'll try that, just got here and she was in storage for an exteneded period.


----------



## sonny (Oct 4, 2006)

And if that don't work - remove the pin - clean & check if it will take grease and lots of it. Pins don't last forever! Much cheaper to replace pin than a Piston - dipper stick!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, like Joe said. Work it back and forth while someone tries putting grease in it.


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

i had seen at northern tool a fitting where you could hook up to the grease zerk and pump a thinner oil under pressure through the grease zerk to try to clear it. any of you guys tried this. seemed to make sense just curious if they work.
good luck,


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

i grabbed a set up to push the blocked grease thru ,

its ok ,if the fitting is a straight nipple ,,,,, you add non arosal penetrate and tap w a hammer,, it has worked:thumbup: and it has not worked but worth the effort when it does R


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Also, if your pin or pins in question have removable bushings around them, check to make sure the bushing hasn't spun. Some bushings aren't grooved all the way around, or maybe the bushing has worked its way to one side or the other. In any case, if the pin has not gotten grease or has siezed due to rust, the bushing can slip or turn so that the zerk won't take grease. Also, those fancy electric grease guns do not pump grease with the same force as the good ol fashion hand guns......


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You have hardened grease somewhere and need to clean it out. Do whatever it takes or you will pay later.


----------

